# Tips for newly transitioned combat vet



## greezy (Apr 11, 2014)

hey guys i just recently transitioned from active duty infantry for almost 5 years. The local 223 in mass has bent over backwards waiving the app test and fees which has been extremely helpfull. I just completed my oral interview which i feel was a success and now im just waiting on the word in a couple days. I know alot of cherrys ask the same questions but im just wondering about a couple things. Boots, what is good steel toe? wolverines,timbs. As far as tools im leaning twords klein but def open to help. Tool belt leather? setup? ive had canvass bags before didnt care for them too much..... any help is good help thanks guys


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

greezy said:


> hey guys i just recently transitioned from active duty infantry for almost 5 years. The local 223 in mass has bent over backwards waiving the app test and fees which has been extremely helpfull. I just completed my oral interview which i feel was a success and now im just waiting on the word in a couple days. I know alot of cherrys ask the same questions but im just wondering about a couple things. Boots, what is good steel toe? wolverines,timbs. As far as tools im leaning twords klein but def open to help. Tool belt leather? setup? ive had canvass bags before didnt care for them too much..... any help is good help thanks guys


Thank you for your service, Welcome to the forum..:thumbup:

Made in the USA

http://www.redwingshoes.com/red-win...s/4418-red-wing-mens-8-inch-logger-boot-brown


----------



## zman98 (Apr 7, 2014)

Thank you for your service.You will be great member to 223.
As far boots I like Redwings ,no break in time.
As far as tools are concerned , my local supplies the new apprentices' with theirs,and they have to pay for them.Mostly Klein.I use a Fluke mm. Never wear a tool belt .Carhart for clothes.Good luck and keep us informed.


----------



## PipeMonkey134 (Sep 24, 2013)

The best advice I ever got was, "Keep your mouth shut, and wear a collared shirt". People in the Union are sensitive when it comes to made in USA things. They don't care if you're a vet, if you drive a honda and wear chinese boots they will tell you what a terrible person and American you are. One of my instructors here at Local 134 Chicago told me it was a shame to see veteran license plates on a nissan, my nissan. Thanks jerk. You need to make it BLATANTLY obvious that you are a veteran. These guys are going to treat you like garbage, call you kid, play tricks on you, etc. They won't if they know you are a vet. Put stickers on your hard hat from your branch of service. When you work with new Journeyman they should know you are a veteran within minutes of meeting you, they will treat you with respect and not like a kid. I always made the mistake of keeping quiet about being a vet and people treated me like dirt. I put a few stickers on my Hard hat and they just treated me like a human. People are going to call you kid A LOT, try and hold back from smashing their faces.


----------



## eejack (Jul 14, 2012)

Don't go nuts buying tools and such. Good comfortable boots and clothes to start. The folks you work with will show you all sorts of tools and pouches etc...pay attention and figure out what works best for you ( which is not what works best for me ).

I recommend some craftsman tools - inexpensive and guaranteed for life. Basic screwdrivers, strippers, pump pliers, razor knives etc. For the specialty tools, most folks go with Klien but Southwire makes an inexpensive pair of linesman pliers that won't hurt when you destroy your first pair.

Avoid the green Commercial Electric tools.

Have the folks you work with show you the differences in testers - you will need one you can trust and understand. A basic Ideal Volcon or SqD wiggy tester is reliable and readily available. Many folks like the fluke testers as well.

It will be a process, you learn as you go and if you are pleasant and helpful and kindly remind folks that you have the training and determination to do well, folks will treat you well.

Welcome to the site and hopefully welcome to the Brotherhood.


----------



## zman98 (Apr 7, 2014)

PipeMonkey134 said:


> The best advice I ever got was, "Keep your mouth shut, and wear a collared shirt". People in the Union are sensitive when it comes to made in USA things. They don't care if you're a vet, if you drive a honda and wear chinese boots they will tell you what a terrible person and American you are. One of my instructors here at Local 134 Chicago told me it was a shame to see veteran license plates on a nissan, my nissan. Thanks jerk. You need to make it BLATANTLY obvious that you are a veteran. These guys are going to treat you like garbage, call you kid, play tricks on you, etc. They won't if they know you are a vet. Put stickers on your hard hat from your branch of service. When you work with new Journeyman they should know you are a veteran within minutes of meeting you, they will treat you with respect and not like a kid. I always made the mistake of keeping quiet about being a vet and people treated me like dirt. I put a few stickers on my Hard hat and they just treated me like a human. People are going to call you kid A LOT, try and hold back from smashing their faces.


Seriously? You sound like you have some issues. The guy was only looking for advice on what tools and boots he should buy.


----------



## PipeMonkey134 (Sep 24, 2013)

zman98 said:


> Seriously? You sound like you have some issues. The guy was only looking for advice on what tools and boots he should buy.


Yes seriously, he is going from the military where every person is treated with respect, from a Private to a general there is always respect, to the IBEW where you are a first year apprentice lower than garbage and a "kid" no matter how old you are. Its a shocking and drastic transition for someone who served in the military, you hear about how wonderful civilian life is and then you have some fat biker telling you how unpatriotic you are because your boots were made in China.


----------



## zman98 (Apr 7, 2014)

PipeMonkey134 said:


> Yes seriously, he is going from the military where every person is treated with respect, from a Private to a general there is always respect, to the IBEW where you are a first year apprentice lower than garbage and a "kid" no matter how old you are. Its a shocking and drastic transition for someone who served in the military, you hear about how wonderful civilian life is and then you have some fat biker telling you how unpatriotic you are because your boots were made in China.


Wow! Just trying to give this guy some advice.I have been a member of local union 98 for 25 years, so don't disrespect me.I have ever treated my apprentices in a bad way. They are the future of the IBEW.::


----------



## PipeMonkey134 (Sep 24, 2013)

Here is the answer to the original question, sorry for getting off topic and offering advice for a military veteran from a military veteran. I recommend you buy safety toe electrical rated union made in the USA Redwing boots with cute little American flags tied in the laces so everyone knows you are a serious tradesmen and buy American. For tools I recommend Klein and ideal as long as they are stamped made in USA. Buy a Fluke meter because they are the best regardless of where they are manufactured. Don't use your GI bill for the apprenticeship program, save it, you might want to go to college one day to find a full time job.


----------



## zman98 (Apr 7, 2014)

Enough said, lets put it to rest


----------



## greezy (Apr 11, 2014)

no tool belt? idk doesnt seem right ....man im not worried about the "kid" things im sure once they see i served in the infantry it will be ok...besides i delt with that as private but i need this job more then any thing so ill just put the smile on ...thanks guys:thumbup:


----------



## zman98 (Apr 7, 2014)

Tool belt is a personal preference. Most of the jobs I work, we use Rubbermaid push carts. I generally just use a work apron.
The best piece of advice I can give you is "anticipate what you journeyman is doing next", pay attention , never lean against the wall, show interest at all times.There will be a feeling out process with every journeyman you work with.so you"ll know how far you can go as far. Asking questions.I always explain to my apprentices the task and encourage them to ask questions.Don't be afraid to ask something if your not sure.Work in a neat and professional manner.Never take someone's word that a circuit is dead.If your working a circuit and walk away ,always test before continuing.Most important be safe.everyone wants to go home at the end of the day.


----------



## greezy (Apr 11, 2014)

thanks man for the advice


----------



## zman98 (Apr 7, 2014)

Anytime


----------



## PipeMonkey134 (Sep 24, 2013)

I think this Carhartt tool belt is best because it's in between an apron and a tool belt. Just search for Carhartt apron, they are between $15 and $25.


----------



## zman98 (Apr 7, 2014)

That's what I use.


----------



## greezy (Apr 11, 2014)

:thumbup::thumbup:Just wanted to let all you guys know who have been giving me advice i was accepted into local 223 apprentice program starting in sept. Starting work next month due to demand but cannot believe i was able to transition this fast i still have 30 days leave remaining. The IBEW def went out of there way to help me out.


----------



## zman98 (Apr 7, 2014)

greezy said:


> :thumbup::thumbup:Just wanted to let all you guys know who have been giving me advice i was accepted into local 223 apprentice program starting in sept. Starting work next month due to demand but cannot believe i was able to transition this fast i still have 30 days leave remaining. The IBEW def went out of there way to help me out.


Congrats and best of luck.You'll do fine.Work Safe!:thumbsup:


----------



## eejack (Jul 14, 2012)

greezy said:


> :thumbup::thumbup:Just wanted to let all you guys know who have been giving me advice i was accepted into local 223 apprentice program starting in sept. Starting work next month due to demand but cannot believe i was able to transition this fast i still have 30 days leave remaining. The IBEW def went out of there way to help me out.


Now that you are officially a kid :laughing: you get my day one speech. Show up every day, on time, sober and you can make a career of it. Keep a small notepad and writing utensil on you at all times and be pleasant and honest with the folks you deal with.

Act like the professional you already have proven to be, help out the older folks when you are young, and the younger folks when you are old and graciously accept any help folks provide you. We are there to train you to replace us and you will spend your whole career training the folks that will replace you.

Do a good job because you are getting laid off anyway.

Welcome to the Brotherhood.


----------



## Moonshot180 (Apr 1, 2012)

eejack said:


> Now that you are officially a kid :laughing: you get my day one speech. Show up every day, on time, sober and you can make a career of it. Keep a small notepad and writing utensil on you at all times and be pleasant and honest with the folks you deal with.
> 
> Act like the professional you already have proven to be, help out the older folks when you are young, and the younger folks when you are old and graciously accept any help folks provide you. We are there to train you to replace us and you will spend your whole career training the folks that will replace you.
> 
> ...


 
Local 175 brother here..good post and could not have said it better myself.


----------



## pete87 (Oct 22, 2012)

PipeMonkey134 said:


> I think this Carhartt tool belt is best because it's in between an apron and a tool belt. Just search for Carhartt apron, they are between $15 and $25.




I like that Pipe Monkey .





Pete


----------



## greezy (Apr 11, 2014)

Haha thanks for the advice I actually got picked up for work this Monday the 1st for work same day I'm supposed to sign and pay for my id. That's a good sign just bought some tools Klein 28 piece cause I figured ill invest now on good tools. Went with timberland pro safety toe...I'm just wondering cause my wife asked and haven't found everything do most locals pay the same, as in bi weekly or weekly? Thanks guys


----------

